# Conectar mismo altavoz en dos amplificadores



## rulfo (Jul 21, 2019)

Buenas, resulta que tengo dos amplificadores montados en el mismo gabinete, sería posible mantener conectados los dos altavoces a las salidas de ambos amplificadores ? Y así no tener que estar cambiando los altavoces de un amplificador a otro.
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

Se puede, pero no así como lo has hecho por que vas a quemar todo!!!!
Hay que usar un par de relays y alimentarlos de alguna manera para que conmuten de uno a otro amplificador.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 21, 2019)

Algo así?
Enciendo el amplificador 1 y activa el relé y da paso a los altavoces y cuando utilizo el amplificador 2 el estado en reposo del relé da paso directo a los altavoces y nunca puede llegar a dar paso los dos a la vez...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

Si ambos amplificadores son monoaurales entonces esa idea va perfecto....me refiero a la foto del dibujo a mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2019)

*Quiere mantener dos esposas con los hijos en la misma casa. *

Hacelo con dos relé y por las dudas el amplificador que queda sin parlantes que quede con una resistencia de carga de 50 Ohms


----------



## rulfo (Jul 21, 2019)

Cada amplificador es de dos canales, o utilizar dos relés o bien el relé de la imagen, que creo que tengo alguna por ahy, con la bobina a 220v ac, si colocó la resistencia de carga de 50ohms cuando conecte ese amplificador no quemar dicha resistencisa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2019)

No porque en teoría no le darías audio , y si le dieras la potencia sería mucho menor . . .  calculala


----------



## rulfo (Jul 21, 2019)

El porqué me recomiendas poner esa resistencia?
Si la salida del amplificador 1 quedan los, contactos abiertos?
Y cuando activo el relé cierra los contactos y el amplificador 1 se une la salida con los altavoces y el amplificador 2 pasa a estar la salida en los contactos abiertos?

Todo esto que liando es para no poner más "trastos" en el mueble del salon, si no me regañan😔😔😂😂


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2019)

Salvo que los relé tambien corten alimentación.

Algunos amplificadores podrían oscilar y . . .  sin parlantes


----------



## rulfo (Jul 21, 2019)

Cada amplificador dispone de un interruptor indepedendiente para su en encendido, acciono el interruptor del amplificador 1 y a su misma vez alimenta la bobina del relé y se une los contactos con los altavoces,  eso por un lado, ahora el amplificador 1 apagado, acciono el interruptor de encendido del amplificador 2 y directamente suena ya que se encuentra los contactos unidos en estado de reposo... 
Disculpa si no me explico bien...
Eso si me imagino que lo que me comentas es el caso de que por error ambos amplificadores esten accionados los interruptores de encendido y por lo tanto la salida del amplificador 2 se queda al "aire".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2019)

Oks , considerá la situación de error de accionar ambos simultáneamente .

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2019)

Un conmutador de 2 circuitos 2 o 3 posiciones *NO *tiene posibilidad de error 
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> que por error ambos amplificadores esten accionados los interruptores de encendido y por lo tanto la salida del amplificador 2 se queda al "aire".


Normalmente no pasa absolutamente nada si dejas un amplificador sin carga...a menos que sea un valvular, lo que no es el caso acá.
De todas formas, YO pondría una llave de encendido DPDT con punto neutro central (o como se llame) y de esa forma el margen de error se hace CERO: para arriba encendes un ampli, para abajo el otro y al centro ninguno...algo como esto:
https://www.amazon.com/GAMA-Electronics-Toggle-Switch-Position/dp/B001PNMC16


----------



## rulfo (Jul 21, 2019)

Si sería buena idea, así incluso estando los dos amplificadores encendidos no hay problema, colocar dos conmutadores de esos de doble circuito y 3 posiciones, un conmutador para cada altavoz y de hay accionar manualmente con cual amplificador quiero que den paso...
Parecido a la idea del relé, pero accionando manualmente directamente...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> y de hay accionar manualmente con cual amplificador quiero que den paso...


Yo no iria tan lejos. Es mejor conmutacion automatica de acuerdo al amplificador encendido. Es lo que hacen los mejores conmutadores comerciales.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 21, 2019)

Vale, te entendí mal, la llave de encendido para alimentar uno u otro amplificador, y seguimos con la conmutación automática.
Os entendí mal, fogonazo me indicaba lo mismo...


----------

